# 10% Off + Free Delivery to Gore!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We've also put all our whitewater demo boats on sale a little early this year due to our circumstances on the Animas. Here's a list of what we have available. 

We will deliver any of these boats to Gore for free. We can also ship to most locations in the 4Corners states for under $100. Give us a call for more info 1-800-426-7637

Dagger Jitsu 5.5 $699

Dagger Jitsu 5.9 $699

Dagger Jitsu 6.0 $699

Dagger Nomad 8.5 $700

Pyranha 9R $950

Pyranha Burn Medium $850

Pyranha Burn Large $850

Pyranha Burn X-Large $850

Pyranha Jed Medium $850

Pyranha Nano Large $699

Pyranha Shiva Medium $799

Pyranha Shiva Large $799

Pyranha Fusion Medium $699

Pyranha Fusion Large $699

Dagger Axiom 6.9 $425

Dagger Katana 9.7 $725

Dagger Katana 10.4 $725

Jackson Fun $795

Jackson 2 Fun $795

Jackson 4 Fun $795

Jackson Shooting Star $599

Jackson Side Kick $594

Jackson Rock Star Small $749

Jackson Rock Star Large $749

Jackson Rockstar 2016 Small $849

Jackson Rockstar 2016 Medium $849

Jackson Rockstar 2016 Large $849

Jackson Zen Small $799

Jackson Zen Medium $799

Jackson Zen Large $799

Jackson Karma Large $799

Jackson Karma Medium $799

Jackson Karma Unlimited $899

NEW BADFISH IRS BOARDS - $760

NEW BADFISH COBRAS $899

NEW WAVE SPORT RECON 70 $750


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We also have a few new Drysuits on sale as well: 

Kokatat T3 Meridian SM - $525

Kokatat GoreTex Icon Womens SM - $805

Kokatat GoreTex Meridian SM - $745

Kokatat GoreTex Front Entry Lg - $585

Kokatat GoreTex Front Entry XL - $585


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Medium Zen and Medium Karma are sold.


----------

